# Brahms' 1st - another fine (and old) performance



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There are umpteen recordings by Furtwängler of Brahms 1st symphony - available on CD - and this recording is probably one of them. Unfortunately, I don't know how to relate my LP version to any of them. I transferred it to CD-R some time back, and no longer can locate the LP - and its catalog number. Released in 1976 by DG, it is a live recording of a February 10th, 1952 performance in the Titania-Palast, Berlin, with the Berlin Philharmonic. The sound is adequate (for me, anyway).

The interpretation is really, really fine, from beginning to end. The 1st is my least favorite Brahms symphony, but this is my favorite _instance_ of a Brahms symphony. It does absolutely nothing to diminish Furtwängler's reputation.

Maybe one of the scholarly types here can identify a currently available release?

[edit (thanks to _Vaneyes_)

CD listings for the Feb 10 performance.

DG 415 662-2 / 427 402-2 / 439 832-2(8 set; DE) / 477 006-2(6 set) / POCG 2362 / POCG 9505 /POCG 3793 / DG 3750(KR), Virtuoso 269.9072, Istituto Discographic IDIS 6412, Grand Slam GS 2048 , Tahra FURT2005]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This Furt discography may help...

http://fischer.hosting.paran.com/music/Furtwangler/furtwangler-discography-2.htm


----------

